# Caught an edge, broke a bone, got up again



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sucks you got hurt. Here's to a speedy recovery and you riding again before the season is over.

I broke my tailbone earlier this season and have been riding through it. The two weeks of crappy weather and no snow on the hill helped with the healing. It hurt like a mother for the first couple of weeks, but it's all good now.

My wife broke a her leg last year where the tibia meets the kneecap catching an edge. She refused the ride of shame with ski patrol, strapped her board back on, and rode it out to the bottom of the hill, then was out the rest of the year. She's super-cautious now.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pars fracture?


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

jml22 said:


> Pars fracture?


YES, yes that exactly. Didnt know how it was called. I googled your term and it came up in images.
Thanks!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it stable?


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

spinn3rs said:


> Whatever the title sais. Was heading down a mellow ski road when at some point i caught a nasty edge and landed flat on my lower back.
> I laid down a bit to catch my breath, wiggled my toes to make sure i didn't damage anything badly, got up and continued the descent.
> A week later, i was still in slight pain so i opted up for a doctor's visit and an X-ray of my back. Half an hour and 125 euros later, i got the news.
> A lumbar bone supporting the lower spine had snapped. Nothing too serious, nothing i can do about. No cast for that. Thank god no spinal bones were damaged. That should keep me off the pists for a month or so.
> ...


Yeah, I've had multiple brocken backs, they can be a nag. I hat petruding discs way worse, they never heal


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

jml22 said:


> Is it stable?


stable in what way? I have to be stable, no bending or arching 
Apparently, have to wait for another 3 weeks or so before i hit the slopes again.


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> Yeah, I've had multiple brocken backs, they can be a nag. I hat petruding discs way worse, they never heal


This must suck for you man. There must have been some serious impact to do such extensive damage. I'd hate to have to sit out the whole season until i heal, if at all.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

spinn3rs said:


> This must suck for you man. There must have been some serious impact to do such extensive damage. I'd hate to have to sit out the whole season until i heal, if at all.


I was a total idiot - story of my life, I didn't do any physical therapy for a long time, BIG, BIG MISTAKE....:dunno:


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

at least you got up and finished the ride! lol

heal up


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Disc protrusions can heal. That's what they do. They can't heal and resorb if you have crap posture though

What I mean is the bone in place where it can heal properly
I'd wait longer than 3 weeks
You're going to want to rehab the deep muscles before riding or you're gonna hurt something else


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> My wife broke a her leg last year where the tibia meets the kneecap catching an edge. She refused the ride of shame with ski patrol, strapped her board back on, and rode it out to the bottom of the hill, then was out the rest of the year. She's super-cautious now.


Holy shit, I would not want to mess with her!


----------

